# F/S: 2013 New Holland L223 - 175hrs



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For sale:
2013 New Holland L223
175 Hours
2 speed
72" General Purpose Bucket
Case Control Pattern
Power Quick-Tach plate
Radio
Turn signals
Has optional counterweights
Machine is like new. Taken care of very well. 
Has never been used for salt or snow removal.

Asking $100,000 but would take $38,000 OBO


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Did you even use that thing Phil?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not yet... just bought it last night. In a "fire sale" of sorts. Buddy wanted it all gone. He was done with owning a machine.

Went to see him to buy his skid loader trencher only, and after a couple or 14 beers , I bought the trencher, then the pallet forks, then the post hole digger, then the dump trailer and eventually I ended up with the machine too. 

My guys and I hate H pattern or I would keep it. I want to try to sell it before I just trade it on a new machine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Not yet... just bought it last night. In a "fire sale" of sorts. Buddy wanted it all gone. He was done with owning a machine.
> 
> Went to see him to buy his skid loader trencher only, and after a couple or 14 beers , I bought the trencher, then the pallet forks, then the post hole digger, then the dump trailer and eventually I ended up with the machine too.
> 
> My guys and I hate H pattern or I would keep it. I want to try to sell it before I just trade it on a new machine.


I saw that post after I posted here...

Why the hate on h pattern??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pilot is much quicker imo.

I did not mind h pattern till we got our first CAT with pilot. After running that long enough, you put me back in an h pattern, and I look like a greenhorn on the machine for the first hour or so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why the hate on h pattern??


Because it sucks......



Philbilly2 said:


> Asking $100,000 but would take $38,000 OBO


I was going to offer $150k......but never mind.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems like another C-list scam.....:hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Pilot is much quicker imo.
> 
> I did not mind h pattern till we got our first CAT with pilot. After running that long enough, you put me back in an h pattern, and I look like a greenhorn on the machine for the first hour or so...


ISO is the only other control I can tolerate running. Even on joystick machines, if the pattern is switchable from ISO to H, I'll run it on H. Especially pushing snow, and in mud. Having control of each drive side totally separate of the other has made the difference between getting stuck and not more than once.

I forgot this is a sale thread...good luck!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> ISO is the only other control I can tolerate running. Even on joystick machines, if the pattern is switchable from ISO to H, I'll run it on H. Especially pushing snow, and in mud. Having control of each drive side totally separate of the other has made the difference between getting stuck and not more than once.
> 
> I forgot this is a sale thread...good luck!!


So based on what ewer sayin having the H pattern wood bee an advantage on slopes....... next to a pond....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FWIW Phil is a great seller, Honest and easy to work with.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because it sucks......
> 
> I was going to offer $150k......but never mind.


I'll split it with you... Call it an even $200K and I will deliver it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'll split it with you... Call it an even $200K and I will deliver it...


Load it up...I'll have some cold beer waiting.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> So based on what ewer sayin having the H pattern wood bee an advantage on slopes....... next to a pond....


H pattern does NOT make a skid steer capable of floating...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> H pattern does NOT make a skid steer capable of floating...


Only a :terribletowel:wood tink dat.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$32,000 OBO


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How about a nice even $30K?

Spark anyone's interest?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does it float?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Only if you are not driving it....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does it float?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


>


I feel like this same conversation happens daily on this forum...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, this is a for sale thread, so if you're not interested in buying it then please, do not post in the thread 

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, this is a for sale thread, so if you're not interested in buying it then please, do not post in the thread
> 
> thanks


Not anymore if it won't float with me at the controls.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If I can make it float for you Mark are you interested again???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Still have this one for sale...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd take it but I'm bizzie.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Who needs a nice machine for this winter???

I am still tripping over this like new unit!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Who needs a nice machine for this winter???
> 
> I am still tripping over this like new unit!


Are you blind in one eye and can't see oot of the other? It's kind of a big thing to trip over...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you blind in one eye and can't see oot of the other? It's kind of a big thing to trip over...


Literately yes... 

100% blind in the left eye... were glasses for the right...

I am a true life testament to that statement. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Literately yes...
> 
> 100% blind in the left eye... were glasses for the right...
> 
> I am a true life testament to that statement. :laugh:


I knew that...hence the statement.

Got that from a mechanic\friend who is also blind in one eye. Right-handed and blind in his right eye but still shoots right handed. He was going to get a left handed bow to see if it would help him bow hunting.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Close it down... she gone!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did it float away?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Did it float away?


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sure...


Understood...


----------

